# please help,deer stolen



## trackside (Oct 20, 2004)

Listen up hunters,last week the largest deer ever killed in washington co.  was stolen at a local fair.The mount (shoulder mount) was on display and stolen some time Thurs or Fri. night,please be on the look out.The deer was a 165 to 170 class buck,just have your eyes and ears open,its not every day that someone kills a deer like this.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2004)

Probably something the theif will hang overe his fireplace and tell his grandkids about the hunt one day.

Garbage.

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 20, 2004)

It would help if you had a picture to post or some sort...

Like Jim said, "Garbage".

Plain and simple.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 20, 2004)

Dang, I would say that's hard to believe, though that's not the case these days.

Best of luck finding it.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 20, 2004)

That is bad.  Any special marks, characteristics that will help id the mount???


----------



## trackside (Oct 20, 2004)

*missing buck*

I wish i could get a picture on here,but i dont have the tech at work to do that, but anyway the deer is a typ. 10 pt. and its mounted on a right turn semi sneak,i wish i could tell you more but all i have to go on is a pic. in the local paper. i will try and get my wife to post a pic. today when i get  home,and hey there is a 2000.00 dollar reward no questions asked being offerd.


----------



## Jim McRae (Oct 20, 2004)

Trackside, get that picture posted, because if any group can locate it, this one can. 

There are some shady types around these parts.  

Seriously, a trophy like that needs to be found and this is a great place to start.


Jim M.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is a pic just emailed to me via the Washington County Extension office.
Also contact info for the reward.

Jim

$1,000.00 for the apprehension and conviction of the persons involved. 
$1,000.00 if the deer mount is recovered at the same time in good condition.

Contact: 
Washington County Sheriffs office 478-552-1225.
$2,000.00 reward for the anonymous return of the deer mount - no questions asked!

Contact :		
Washington County Farm Bureau 478-552-3491 or
Washington County Extension Service 478-552-2011 or
Washington County Sheriffs office	478-552-1225


----------



## jrgriggs (Oct 20, 2004)

man thats sad wo ever stole that should be locked up


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2004)

Another thread in the Open Forum

http://woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?p=29600#post29600

Jim


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 20, 2004)

Scum of the earth!  Those of us true hunters know how special something like that is and how much that would mean to most of us if we were blessed enough to harvest it.  Knowing that, how could some jerk steal it?


----------



## Trizey (Oct 20, 2004)

I remember seeing this buck in GON. 

Hope the hunter gets his fine buck back.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Oct 20, 2004)

man, what scum!  And I thought poaching was bad (which it is) but this is low


----------



## huntfish (Oct 20, 2004)

***.  That's all I can say.  Imagine, telling the grandsons .... yeah that's the deer I watched for two months, , patterned him, and with all my skill, I shot him at 70 yards.  Take that to the grave, you skum    

I've heard about robbing Taxidermy shops for trophies, but this is a first.  Will definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 20, 2004)

"garbage" is too kind.  I'm thinking more like scumbag...what a low life piece of dung...if caught they should cape mount him/her...


----------



## COLEMAN (Jan 13, 2005)

Rumor has it that the boy in the picture had a $10,000 insurance policy on the deer head. He is from Fla. and that was his first deer hunt. The deer haed stayed up here in washington county most of the time with the guy that took him deer hunting. I hate that someone would steal a deer head, but IT ALL SOUNDS KINDA FISHY IF YOU ASK ME.


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 13, 2005)

Good for him if he had insurance on it. Situations like this are what insurance is for.


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 23, 2005)

*Man*

who in the right mind would want to steal a buck like that???? :  : Hope he is found and returned brother.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 24, 2005)

Anybody hear anything about the mount?  Heard he had a $10,000 insurance policy on the deer???


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 24, 2005)

*Scum Bags*

Probably the same kind of scum that would shoot someones Coon hound, stole it. I hope they find out who it was and get their mount back.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jan 25, 2005)

As with any large buck killed/stolen or likewise the rumors have been swirling all season about this one.I live in Washington Co. and have heard the same thing Coleman heard. As well as, "the kid was trying to sell the buck on ebay and was offered $5,000.00 for it ,but wanted more!"Are we on the lookout for a ghost-buck?


----------



## COLEMAN (Jan 27, 2005)

I saw the buck when it was killed. I know the buck was at a fair when it was stolen. I also heard about the sale on e-bay. I think the owner of the deer doesn't deserve it if all of what I heard is true.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jan 27, 2005)

Non-resident hunting liscense-$180.00 dollars..camo and gun from Walmart-$248.00 dollars...breakfast,lunch, and dinner, at Huddle House-$18.00 dollars....one balistic tip bullet .27cents.....Florida kid goes on his first deer-hunt and kills a Monster Georgia Buck, then has it stolen to collect $10,000.00 dollar insurance policy.........
                                                                ..................Priceless.


----------



## ncman (Jan 27, 2005)

whats the latest on this story? anyone know any facts. did he really have the buck stolen?


----------



## MoeBirds (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel it is my duty(for getting on  youalls' forum and running blindly with a rumor and not having any evidence to back it up) to 
get some solid facts about the investigation. I'll be contacting Wasington Co. law enforcement over the weekend as well as city administrators to determine if this rumor can be put to rest or....?!


----------



## deersled (Jan 28, 2005)

I smell a rat!!!!


----------



## MoeBirds (Jan 31, 2005)

Not the weekend to do any investigating I'm afraid. Except to ask when the heck my electricity is gonna come back on????(ICE STORM)
  Sorry, I couldn't find anything out to cooberate or debunk anything with any certainty!? Will try later this week........


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 1, 2005)

*The Unusual Suspects.*

Nothing new on the stolen buck. I couldn't get anything other than a shrug of the shoulders and a frown from most people I asked..... Apparently its old news when you've got "fresh-meat to fry" like the local who "took a Monster Buck in velvet during GA.s' rifle season????!!! "
  It gets better... he takes it to a taxidermist, who just happens to be ex-lawenforcement, and the buck is subsequently "confiscated by the game warden".
  Ya' ever wonder wether those fellas who shoot on those "does-only-permits" at nite with lights, over crop-damage ever "POP" a big buck when it walks out?! 
Well that's the way this story goes it seems.
    As far as the stolen buck I'll say this: the fella who told me didn't seem to have the creativity to put something like this whole "e-bay/insurance policy"story together by himself in the short amount of time btwn. the theft and when he told me (less than four days). If it smells like a rat , it's probably rat.


----------



## COLEMAN (Feb 3, 2005)

The deer that was shot on the permit was scored at 150 class. Killed in August in full velvet. He said he didn't know it was a buck. This I know is true.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 3, 2005)

COLEMAN said:
			
		

> The deer that was shot on the permit was scored at 150 class. Killed in August in full velvet. He said he didn't know it was a buck. This I know is true.


How do you not know it is a BUCK>


----------



## DCOMP54 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Doe Permits???????????*

LOOKS LIKE THE LAND OWNER AND THE PEOPLE ON THE PERMITS SHOULD LOOSE ALL HUNTING AND DEPREDATION  PERMITS RIGHTS FOR A MINIMUM OF 2 YEARS. THE SHOOTER AT LEAST 5 YEARS. WITH A FINE. GUESS IT WILL COST HIM $2.98 FOR HIS TIME DEPENDING ON THE COUNTY. FINES SHOULD BE SET STATE WIDE AND NOT BY THE LOCAL UNCLE JUDGE/FAMILY AQUAINTANCE.


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 4, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> How do you not know it is a BUCK>



Maybe he thought it was a 150 class doe?


----------



## COLEMAN (Feb 4, 2005)

What does it matter, he knew it had horns. So he souldn't have shot. You must know a lot about shooting deer on permits at night.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Learned A Little From Game Warden*

YES, I KNOW A LITTLE ABOUT IT. ON OUR LEASE WE HAVE A FARMER WHO LEASES THE FARMING RIGHTS, WE HAVE THE HUNTING RIGHTS. SO 's I WOULD KNOW WHAT IS LEGAL FOR THE FARMER TO USE HIS PERMITS FOR AND WHO (CAN ) SHOOT. I CALLED HIM IN TO INFORM ME/ CLUB. 
THE PERMIT HAS TO BE APPROVED/SIGNED BY THE LAND OWNER BEFORE THE FARMER CAN GET IT. HE CAN DESIGNATE AN ASSISTANT SHOOTER ALSO. BUT, WHEN THE ASSISTANT GOES OUT THE DESIGNATED SHOOTER WHICH IN OUR CASE IS THE FARMER. HAS TO BE WITH THE ASSISTANT. THE FARMER CAN GO BY HIMSELF THO. NO FAMILY MEMBERS, FRIENDS OR OTHER WISE CAN SHOOT. THEY CAN'T TAKE ANY MEAT OR ANYTHING ELSE,ANTLERS & SUCH. SINCE THEY CAN ONLY SHOOT (DOES) ANTLERLESS, NOT BUCKS, (STATE LAW) THEY HAVE TO I.D. THE TARGETS FIRST. AS ANY HUNTER SHOULD.  THE PERMIT IS FOR ONLY THE AMOUNT LISTED ON THE PERMIT FOR THE FIELD IN QUESTION, NOT A GROUP OF FIELDS SPREAD OUT OVER AN AREA. 
THIS IS OUT OF THE GAME WARDENS MOUTH TO US WHEN WE ASK. REASON WE ASK WAS, WE FOUND (FARMERS)  FAMILY OUT ON OUR LEASE SHOOTING ON HIS PERMIT. CANT DO IT. SO WE CHALLENGE EACH YEAR HIS PERMIT. BUT IF THE LAND OWNER SIGNED IT , THE FARMER GETS IT. EACH FIELD IS GRADED AS TO HOW MANY TO CULL. BUT IT'S (DOES)  ONLY! THERE IS A CUT-OFF DATE TO HIS PERMIT ALSO. 
IF IN DOUBT CALL AND ASK YOUR LOCAL WARDEN OR THE CLOSEST DNR OFFICE. I AM SURE OUR RESIDENT WARDEN ON HERE CAN ENLIGHTEN YOU WITH A P.M. IF I HAVENT ANSWERED YOUR TRAIN OF THOUGHT.


----------



## MoeBirds (Apr 27, 2005)

*UPDATE: I post this with some hesitation.....*

...since it may appear to be evidence?!..(Though somewhat public,...and ofcourse the theft was months ago and still remains unsolved  ?!!)..... I heard recently through the small-town "grape-vine" that there's a _video_ of the supposed _perpetrators_ that has been floating around since the theft!!! Yet the investigators have all but "dropped the case for more important things", (which is somewhat understandable ),but"never pursued it as a lead"?!(which doesn't make any sense  ?!) It just seems that someone out there (_you _ perhaps?) could make a few calls and try and find out wether the video panned out or not?! Maybe even reignite the fire under their....
   It clearly shows the face of one of the "suspects", a black male, actually looking into the camera "with a bit of shock" after realizing he was standing directly beneath a _recently relocated_ one(camera). He and his partner were filmed by this camera moving thruout the property in a pattern attempting to avoid all the "known" camera-locations, indicating some planning on their part, at the _estimated time_ of the theft.
   Though I've actually met both the Sherriff and the Cheif of Police in our county thru mutual aquaintances, both long before the theft. (surely most people in that small town have) I'm _hardly _ close to either of them enough to ask wether this has been resolved. I was wondering wether there was _anyone out there_ who could find out?! (One of our Forum-members who's in Law Enforcement, perhaps?!)
   From what I understand the suspects descriptions are both male, age unknown, one suspect was black and the other white. 
   Please post if you've heard similar rumors!!...or any _facts_. 
 I just hate to see this go unresolved!!! These "video-taped-suspects"could be the same men who have been ripping-off Trophy mounts from people's homes/taxidermists all over the country for all we know?! If they're capable of doing this without being _seriously pursued_ then I wonder what else they're up to  ?!

Let's Get 'em!!!


----------



## redneck_girl (Dec 16, 2005)

well was this ever solved anyone know?


----------



## treedawg (Dec 16, 2005)

COLEMAN said:
			
		

> I saw the buck when it was killed. I know the buck was at a fair when it was stolen. I also heard about the sale on e-bay. I think the owner of the deer doesn't deserve it if all of what I heard is true.



How can you say this??

This rack belongs to him and he has every right to sell it if he so desires. It doesn't matter if you approve of it or not. It's still well within his rights to do so. 

I'm not going to comment on the rumors regarding possible insurance fraud because I know nothing of that nor do I know any of the circumstances regarding the kill. 

TD


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 21, 2006)

has it been found


----------



## justus3131 (Mar 10, 2006)

is that a semi-sneak mount?


----------



## Son (Mar 11, 2006)

*stolen*

Full shoulder mount, upright, right turn.


----------

